# My mantids H. coronatus female, H. membranecae female!



## Poema86 (Aug 11, 2007)

hello all,

here more pics of my beauty girl's and male  

all pics are just after they changed their skin as you can see  

Enjoy!

Hymenopus coronatus female



























H. coronatus male






a fieuw hours before the female started to change of skin he died  

he was a big 36 days adult..  






Hierodula membranecae female


----------



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice photos and nice mantids! Too bad on the male orchid though


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

How did you get your orchid female to get so pink as an adult? What did you feed her?


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pictures !


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 14, 2007)

i did nothing illegal with my female if you mean that 8) :lol: 

no i just feed her flying bug's and bee's(?) (excuse for my very bad english)

this pic was taken just when she dryed up after changing her skin 8) i was also amazed by the colour's now she is white  

grtzz


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 14, 2007)

> i did nothing illegal with my female if you mean that 8) :lol: no i just feed her flying bug's and bee's(?) (excuse for my very bad english)
> 
> this pic was taken just when she dryed up after changing her skin 8) i was also amazed by the colour's now she is white
> 
> grtzz


I don't think your English is bad. A few misspellings here and there but that's natural :wink: .

I like the mantid's white color.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

aaaahhhhh!!! so many needles! I hate needles!


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 21, 2007)

hahaha well i like them couse it makes me enjoy longer of my animals  

but hospital needles are very scary indeed!


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 21, 2007)

I know this may be a taboo topic but are there any good reference materials for proper pinning of mantis? I too would like to preserve any specimens that die at the end of their life cycle. Very nice job btw...

Lee


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 21, 2007)

thx well,

i know some dutch story's about it but i dont know how it called in english? you can search on that name..


----------

